# Vorsicht!Diebstahl Radträger Königswinter...



## sun909 (15. Februar 2017)

Heute Abend wurde zwischen 18.15 und 21.00 Uhr ein AHK-Träger an dem Parkplatz an der Hauptstraße vor der Einfahrt zur Hirschburg (der Parkstreifen ggü der Blitze) geklaut... 

Und das, obwohl viel Blau-weiß heute Ri Petersberg und zurück dort unterwegs war. 

Drecksäcke! Mögen Ihnen die Eier abfaulen.

Details zum Träger folgen.

Also ggf in nächster Zeit woanders mit Träger parken?

Grüße


----------



## Pete04 (15. Februar 2017)

Da werden mers unseren mal ordentlich durchfärben, herzlichen Dank dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dart (15. Februar 2017)

Ja, Dreckssäcke, war meiner.

Thule Euroway für drei Räder, ca. 4 Jahre alt. An der linken Rückleuchte hatte er einen leichten Schaden.

Der Träger war mit dem integrierten Schloss abgeschlossen. Spuren waren nicht feststellbar. Die drei Halter hatte ich schon vorsorglich in den Wagen gelegt.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Februar 2017)

Dart schrieb:


> Die drei Halter hatte ich schon vorsorglich in den Wagen gelegt.



Vielleicht Mal bei den einschlägigen Läden in der Umgebung anfragen, das die hellhörig werden wenn für diesen Träger gleich 3 neue Halter angefragt/bestellt werden!


----------



## Pete04 (16. Februar 2017)

Passiert ja leider im Netz für Ersatzteilbeschaffung.... Iss aber Dank Jörg gemeldet ein Ansporn die Fahrzeugapp einer farblichen
"Modifizierung" zu unterziehen!


----------



## sun909 (17. Februar 2017)

Gibts an den Dingern eigentlich eine Seriennummer? Mein Paulchen hat sowas nicht, ist aber dank verstecktem Schloss und diverser Schrauben und Haken auch nicht so einfach zu zocken...

grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Februar 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gibts an den Dingern eigentlich eine Seriennummer? Mein Paulchen hat sowas nicht, ist aber dank verstecktem Schloss und diverser Schrauben und Haken auch nicht so einfach zu zocken...
> 
> grüße


Das werde ich morgen gleich Mal Checken....


----------



## Wolfobert (17. Februar 2017)

Selbst ist der Mann:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schlagzahlen...853817?hash=item4d0f1a2679:g:Uo0AAOSwMmBVib0q

Adresse und /oder Telefonnummer reinhauen, sofern nicht an Weiterverkauf gedacht ist, sonst eben eine sinnvolle Seriennummer (Geburtsdatum, Telefon...)


----------



## Seelrider (17. Februar 2017)

Hi Jörg, es gibt einfach schlechte Menschen. Ich würde den Diebstahl bei der Polizei melden, auch wenn dabei höchstwahrscheinlich nichts raus kommt. Wenn du in der nächsten Zeit dringend einen Träger brauchst, kann ich dir meinen Träger leihen.


----------



## Dart (17. Februar 2017)

Anzeige habe ich schon erstattet, verspreche ich mir aber nichts von.

Die müssen aber ziemlich abgebrüht gewesen sein, wenn man den Stecker zieht, geht die Alarmanalage an.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. Februar 2017)

Hat das mit den Schlagzahlen mal einer versucht? Ich glaube, dass das dünnwandige Alu eher einknickt oder eindellt, als das dort etwas eingestanzt wird.
Möglich wäre vielleicht auch eine gravierte Plakette, die mit Popnieten angebracht wird. Selbst wenn nach einem Diebstahl die Nieten ausgebohrt würden, blieben noch immer verräterische Löcher zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfobert (18. Februar 2017)

Ich habe die Schlagzahlen noch nicht an einem Radträger probiert, sondern verwende sie im beruflichen Alltag. 
Zum einen ist es eine Frage der eingesetzten Kraft mit dem Hammer, wobei Alu weniger braucht wie Stahl, zum anderen könnte man auch etwas ins Alurohr reinlegen oder reinklemmen oder zum Beispiel ein längeres Stück Stahl in den Schraubstock klemmen und das das Aluträgerrohr dann draufschieben und aufliegen lassen und erst dann die Schlagzahlen reinhauen - einfach bißchen kreativ sein.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. Februar 2017)

Keine Frage, die Idee ist gut, jedoch hat nicht jeder Heimanwender Rundstähle mit max. 0,2mm Untermaß unter dem Rohrdurchmesser des Thule im Keller liegen. Das eigene handwerkliche Geschick kann wohl jeder für sich selbst am besten einschätzen. Jedenfalls hatte ich auch immer ein komisches Gefühl, wenn ich dann mal den Träger mithatte.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht wäre einfach ein "Sicherungsseil" eine Option, vielleicht gibt es eine Möglichkeit mittels Kette/Fahrradschloss den Träger für die Dauer der Abwesenheit am Abschlepphaken zu sichern ? Ist bei neueren Autos wahrscheinlich eher problematisch da die Haken ja nur noch verdeckt zu sehen sind. Aber manchmal gibts auch an der AHK noch Punkte zum abketten

Ich weiss ist klugscheissern, hinterher ist man immer schlauer,viel mir nur gerade zu dem Thema ein.


----------



## Wolfobert (19. Februar 2017)

Mein Träger wird mittels einer Sechskantschraube von oben auf die Kugel gespannt. Da mir das immer zu leicht zu entfernen war, habe ich mir eine massive Kappe aus Messing angefertigt, die ich lose über den Schraubenkopf stecke und mit einem langen Vorhängeschloß, das ich durch eine Querbohrung in der Kappe unter dem Schraubenkopf durchstecke, abschliessen kann, wodurch die Schraube nicht mehr zugänglich ist (wobei diese Lösung nicht mit Heimwerkermitteln realisierbar ist).
Mein Schwager hat einen Träger mit demselben Befestigungsprinzip, bei dem serienmäßig am Träger als Diebstahlsicherung ebenfalls ein quergestecktes Vorhängeschloss vorgesehen ist, mit dem das Abheben des Trägers von der Kugel blockiert wird - man kann also die Schraube lösen, kann den Träger aber nicht runter nehmen.
Zur Sicherung des Trägers mit Kabelschloss habe ich schon gesehen, das an manchen AHKs ein Ring ist, um das Abreissseil für die Anhängerauflaufbremse einzuhängen. Hier könnte man ein Kabelschloss durchziehen.

Alle Ideen haben natürlich das Problem, das weder ein mickriges Vorhängeschloss noch ein dünnes Kabelschloss einen Dieb lange stoppen.
Aber es erfordert doch ein bisschen mehr Zeit, Aufwand und passendes Werkzeug zum Knacken und damit erhöhtes Risiko für den Dieb.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Februar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre einfach ein "Sicherungsseil" eine Option, vielleicht gibt es eine Möglichkeit mittels Kette/Fahrradschloss den Träger für die Dauer der Abwesenheit am Abschlepphaken zu sichern ?
> 
> Ich weiss ist klugscheissern, hinterher ist man immer schlauer,viel mir nur gerade zu dem Thema ein.


Mitnichten Hubert, die Träger sind teuer genug und das Schloß zum Sichern des Trägers (für meinen Geschmack) eher lächerlich. Zumindest bei meinem älteren Thule Modell 908.
Wolfoberts Methode klingt ähnlich der üblichen Anhängersicherung, bei der ebenfalls ein massiver Querriegel bei abgespannten Hänger durch das Schloßsystem geschoben wird, wodurch das Abziehen des Schlosses nach vorne verhindert wird. Bei ihm halt unterhalb der Kugel. Gute Idee & umgesetzt!
Ich hab den eigenen Träger schon länger nicht mehr montiert. Muß mir das System nochmal anschauen. Vielleicht läßt sich auch mittels Bügelschloss das entspannen des Spannhebels (nachdem das Schlüssel Schloß geknackt wurde) verhindern, ohne bauliche Veränderungen zwingend zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Februar 2017)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich hab den eigenen Träger schon länger nicht mehr montiert. Muß mir das System nochmal anschauen. Vielleicht läßt sich auch mittels Bügelschloss das entspannen des Spannhebels (nachdem das Schlüssel Schloß geknackt wurde) verhindern, ohne bauliche Veränderungen zwingend zu machen.



Das wäre auch ne super Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (19. Februar 2017)

Ja so werde ich das ggf machen, oder halt hinten rein schmeißen.


----------



## Dart (20. Februar 2017)

Danke für die vielen Tipps für den Schutz eines zukünftigen Trägers.

Ich habe Thule angeschrieben und meinen Unmut über das offensichtlich leicht zu knackende Schloss mitgeteilt, hier deren Antwort:

"vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Wir möchten Sie darauf hinweisen, dass THULE in keinster Weise, weder auf der Homepage noch im Katalog damit wirbt, dass die Fahrradträger durch die Schlößer diebstahlsicher sind.
Dies wird weder von THULE noch von unseren autorisierten Händler kommuniziert, wir können daher leider nicht nachvollziehen, wie Sie auf diese Aussage kommen.

All die Schlösser sind nicht als Diebstahlschutz gedacht, sondern vielmehr als technische Sicherung für Anhängekupplungsträger und die darauf befestigten Fahrräder. Einen Fahrradträger 100prozentig diebstahlsicher auszurüsten, ist leider nicht möglich. Es wird für einen Dieb leider immer die Möglichkeit geben, den Träger, Teile des Trägers bzw. Fahrräder durch Mutwilligkeit oder Gewaltanwendung zu stehlen.

Wir können Ihren Unmut über die Situation natürlich nachvollziehen aber wie Ihnen bereits mitgeteilt ist es für uns nicht möglich einen Fahrradträger zu 100% diebstahlsicher zu konsturieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

THULE Service Center
Carina Götz"​
So kann man auch reagieren...


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Info... Gut das ich mich gegen Thule entschieden habe....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (20. Februar 2017)

Werde die Augen offen halten - sowohl nach gebrauchten Thule-Trägern als auch nach Langfingern mit (hoffentlich) abgefaulten Eiern. Zahlt den zumindest die Versicherung des KFZs oder eine Reise(gepäck)versicherung, z.B. über ADAC oder Kreditkarte?


----------



## Dart (20. Februar 2017)

Teilkasko vom Auto kommt dafür auf, halt mit € 150,- SB.


----------



## Wolfobert (20. Februar 2017)

*"All die Schlösser sind nicht als Diebstahlschutz gedacht, sondern vielmehr als technische Sicherung für Anhängekupplungsträger und die darauf befestigten Fahrräder"
*
Dieser Satz ist doch genial. "Technische Sicherung" bedeutet dann wohl, das die Schlösser den Träger gegen ein Herunterfallen sichern. (Wobei klar ist, das Thule so reagieren muss, sonst werden sie für jedes geklaute Fahrrad bzw.Träger belangt - den PKW-Hersteller spricht man ja auch nicht auf Schadenersatz an, wenn das Auto geklaut wird)


----------

